# Looking for Sponsor Immigration



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I am Awan from Pakistan and looking for Accounts and I.T job in Australia. Is it possible to get an employer who sponsor me?.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Awan,
Welcome to the forum. Certainly many people from overseas get sponsored for accounting or I.T jobs - that doesn't really go on here on the forum (you may or may not find employers here). Have a look at the different skilled migration visa at www.immi.gov.au


----------



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you SarahM.


----------



## sjsaleem (Aug 11, 2011)

SarahM said:


> Hi Awan,
> Welcome to the forum. Certainly many people from overseas get sponsored for accounting or I.T jobs - that doesn't really go on here on the forum (you may or may not find employers here). Have a look at the different skilled migration visa at www.immi.gov.au


Hi Sarah, I saw you actively replying to almost all questions in different threads. You are doing great job helping others. I also joined this forum yesterday and looking for 457 visa sponsors. I also looked in immi website and get confused with different options available there.
Can you brief us the best and speedy options to come Aus on employer sponsored immigration and steps to apply for those visa.

Thanks
Saleem


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

sjsaleem said:


> Hi Sarah, I saw you actively replying to almost all questions in different threads. You are doing great job helping others. I also joined this forum yesterday and looking for 457 visa sponsors. I also looked in immi website and get confused with different options available there.
> Can you brief us the best and speedy options to come Aus on employer sponsored immigration and steps to apply for those visa.
> 
> Thanks
> Saleem


Hi Saleem,

Mostly I know a lot about partner visas, and not so much about work visas. But as far as I am aware there are these sorts of options:

1. Independant works visas, which means you are assessed by your skills and qualifications and are granted a visa to come to Australia and look for a job, you don't have to find a job to be granted the visa.
Visa Options - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
Most people apply for the 176 or 175 visas, it depends what your occupation is which one (I don't know the whole list of qualifications so you'll have to read about that)
Visa Options - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

2. Sponsored visas, which means you have to find an employer to sponsor you and then you get the appropriate visa.
Visa Options - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration

3. Business visas
_For business people to visit Australia for business purposes, for example, to attend a conference or training session, to conduct business with an Australia-based organisation, to conduct business negotiations or for an exploratory business visit._
Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration

The visas are applied for online, they all have different processing times. Here's a list of all the processing times for the skilled visas:
Client Service Charter

All the best


----------

